# First Flight



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 3 young birds (a couple of months old) I have been training them to come back in to the coop at my whistle after keeping them hungry and all is working well so far. At the moment that are just sitting on top of the coop and I leave them there for about half an hour and then get them to come back in when I whistle. 

How do I take them from this point to actually gettng them to fly or do I just remain patient and let them work it out for themselves? 


ChrisBirm


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Chrisbrim,
Yes you are right. Just let them hang out there. Right now you are settling the birds. As they get older and stronger they will take little flights from here to there. Then be for you know it they will go from flying 5 minutes to going for an hour or more. Learn from them and they will learn from you.
Logangrmnr


----------



## tpvang (Jun 15, 2010)

Try boxing them up and taking them down the road at least an 1/8th or 1/4 of a mile. Then releasing them. This will cause them to sky-up and look for their home and make them fly. I do this to my young rollers and it has helped me many times.


----------

